# Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

ok heres the thing short and sweet... i brought my 98 gti vr6 to KMD tuning in NJ about a 2 years ago... left it with them for about 8months to a year... with a basic turbo setup i put together myself... i payed $8000... yes thats eight thousand... ok it gets better... and to top it all off i payed to get a car back that wasnt even running...no maf plugged in, when you would start it , it would die. Also after i got it to run, it began to die here and there... nothing was done to help the matter after my eight large was collected.









THE GOOD .... my friend JJ from dubaudi refered me to SLEEPERS PERFORMACE.... the only shop that has great customer support... fixed all the problems kmd couldnt handle and charged me about an 8th of the price... boost doesnt spike everything is neat , afr's are PERFECT, i can only say if you waant any work being turbo or staying N/A go with sleepers... take the ride to conneticut and it will be money WELL spent... now check out the new set up!


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

my vr is goin to sleepers in the spring to be redone...i hope to have the same news


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

bump


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

Your IC piping is quite sextacular...
I've been debating between Sleepers and Momentum for my turbo install, although seeing this might help to sway me towards Sleepers. Plus, I've heard some bad things about Momentum in terms of wait time and stuff.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Monarchy)*








thanks man... yeah she is lookin quite sexy... i would go to sleepers.... tell them Rich sent you.


----------



## Veedubsky (Dec 12, 2004)

bump for a sexy little beast


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (96 Trek)*

my cylinder head is at sleepers now. not only did they give me an awesome price, but they are real nice people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they are certianly NOT the typical machine-shop know-it-all d**k heads.


----------



## raddorabbit (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

How much power is your vr putting down after all that work?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ... (raddorabbit)*

jesus i love the boost plumbing fromt he original set-up. looks pretty damn ghetto and one doesn't even have a clamp on it. Glad you got everything sorted out and looking really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ... (whiteriot)*

hey guys thanks for the compliments.... keep this thread alive i wanna get the work out for Sleepers!... power output pending on boost is 11psi -3**wheel- 18psi 4** wheel! SLEEPERS is definatley the way to go. Amazing customer service, and they work with your budget!


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ... (Vrich6)*

ya i seen that car when it first got to sleepers what a diff going in and going out coming in it had no maf no bov. Sleepers always does good qualty work and r great people ya my car makes around 330 at 11psi and 410whp at 17psi and i usualy run it at like 19 to 22 and it holds 30 no problem with race gas










_Modified by ShaggyVR6 at 9:17 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Sleepys for the win.








They got me running great too.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

finally ive been searchin for a while looking for herbehop.... i wanted to see pics of your car before i got the work done... saw it in person at the shop looked awesome!


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

I'm in NJ as well.. Sleepers will be getting my money next year when I go turbo. Their work looks so damn clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









also, *does anyone have an e-mail address for Sleepers? I've got a laundry list of questions/stuff related to a build I might want them to do soon..*
Thanks!


_Modified by actionVR6 at 1:49 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## jaw0885 (Mar 27, 2006)

im liking the good noise about sleepers, i might contact them soon...


----------



## rcdg60 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (jaw0885)*

what intake manifold are you guys running on your cars?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (actionVR6)*

action vr6 you have IM regarding the email addy. 
As for intake manifold- I'm running a C2 shortrunner


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (herbehop)*

yeah and mines the original schimmel performance


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

Bump for sleepers..I will bringing my vr down there for tunning in two weeks..Looking foward to the final porduct..Iv met Jamie..before and he is a very friendly guy..as is jeff..I think these are the only guys i realy trust as far as handing my car over too.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rich the car looks great!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vdubsolo)*

Hey Rich hows the transmission holding out? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(Jamie mentioned some trans stuff to me)

-Jeff


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Jefnes3)*

hahaha yeah me and jamie were on the phone about 10 times last night... the clutch felt as if it were locking up every time i would step on the clutch ...i did forget to lube up the throw out bearing, and when i took the trans off for the 4th time this week i realized the bracket for the gear selector arms was missing a bushing and when i tightend it, it went straight down blocking the throwout bearing which made the bearing jammed... dumb bullshat.







... now one of the bolt for the front motor mount isnt threading in







and a 3 hour tranny job turned into a 6 or 7 hour sunday all day job. I'll be going to edgewater to show her off on thursday night tho!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*

Jamie, Pete and Jeff are great guys and also great to deal with. I couldn't be happier with the work they have done on my car. Well worth the 3 hr ride to the shop. I'll be back for more work soon.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Going Turbo ? Check this first... Sleepers Performance or KMD ??!! Before and After (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_hahaha yeah me and jamie were on the phone about 10 times last night... the clutch felt as if it were locking up every time i would step on the clutch ...i did forget to lube up the throw out bearing, and when i took the trans off for the 4th time this week i realized the bracket for the gear selector arms was missing a bushing and when i tightend it, it went straight down blocking the throwout bearing which made the bearing jammed... dumb bullshat.







... now one of the bolt for the front motor mount isnt threading in







and a 3 hour tranny job turned into a 6 or 7 hour sunday all day job. I'll be going to edgewater to show her off on thursday night tho!









been there done that


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

it looks like the guys who did the original install cant read the directions from Jeff that says recirculate the bov.. nor does it appear they know what a t-bolt clamp is. No surprise it didn't run.
It looks great now, congrats.


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Maybe because Rich wasn't running C2 software at the time. Notice fmu in the first pic?








So, Rich... wanna race?


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (BahnStormer202)*

hahah ill run anything and anyone... who are you anyways ? idk anyone with a corrado vrt ???


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

Not sure if you remember, but we spoke when you were at Hodi's with that misfire issue. 
Corrado wasn't turboed then.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (BahnStormer202)*

ohyeahhh whats up bro


----------



## RoccoRcr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

why don't you do the work yourself instead of paying a lot more to do it then its worth!?
iiiidiots


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (RoccoRcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccoRcr* »_why don't you do the work yourself instead of paying a lot more to do it then its worth!?
iiiidiots

if you mean porting and polishing the right way, custom aluminum intake manifold fabrication, and custom turbo manifolds, then your right















not everyone has the proper equipment to do certian things just sitting around in their garage.


_Modified by Scirocco82 at 2:42 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (RoccoRcr)*

why pay? so i have a perfect running turbo that has zero check engine lights 25mpg and able to pass inspection.... good enough answer ?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

Hold on..So you paid a bunch of money and all you ended up with was one of the cleaner Vr6 turbo engine bays out there and a car that spanks up on 98% of cars on the road while still maintaining stock drivability? Yeah...big waste of money








It looks great by the way. Did a serious 180 under the hood.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

hahaha thanks bro.... i got myself a lil altinator problem right now hhaha so i gotta swap it out


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

Sleepers also redid my old MKIV setup.. 








They are 100% all about the customer..... 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Jamie, Pete and Jeff Atwood.. They will also be doing the turbo setup in this..


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I didn't want to jack Rich's topic and post a pic but since everyone else did...
Here is a picture of what they did with mine...


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

haha thanks bro... keep this thread alive!!!! hey craig.... i am very jealous of the cabby... very nice!


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

I took my mk2vr6 there, it was running like crap and they worked out all the problems. It will be back there in Jan for a full mk3 dash swap, smoothed fire wall, paint the block as well as fix some odds and end (rear main, timing,water pump) to get it set for a turbo by them. Pete also did a stand up job adapting a set of Recaro Sport Toplines to my mk2 brackets/sliders. Looks stock, just like the seats belong on them...the power works too








Still not sure exactly what is going on, but after speaking with Jamie and Pete im sure that it will be a head turner. 
I saw your car when it was in the shop, it was quite a mess. They did a really good job with it. If you were in the garage, which im sure you were I have the red 2 door jetta. Ive seen a lot of their cars and all of them are something to be seen, espically Shaggy vr6 Jetta putting 500hp to the front wheels. Went for a ride in it with Jamie and let me assure you it was the fastest car I have ever been in.
I recommed them to anyone who is a fan of great customer service, excellent craftmanship and reliabily.
I wish I had more hands so i could give these guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .









_Modified by 02gli24v at 10:30 PM 12-17-2006_


_Modified by 02gli24v at 10:36 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (02gli24v)*

hey everyone... in first gear when i accelerate or just in neutrel around 1000-2000rpm theres a back chrunching/chatter but after i go above 2000rpm it goes away... i also had a problem after putting 200miles on it , i let it sit for about 2hours and i go out start the car but i couldnt get it into any gear, unless the car was completely off. The next day the problem was gone, but i noticed going into reverse now is always grinding even going threw every gear before reverse.... bad pressure plate??? any info is appriciated. Thanks guys and happy holidays


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*

i
_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_I didn't want to jack Rich's topic and post a pic but since everyone else did...
Here is a picture of what they did with mine... 









i was there last wednesday and saw your car in the parking lot (herbehop europlate), all i have to say is, THAT THING IS SICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (02gli24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02gli24v* »_I took my mk2vr6 there, it was running like crap and they worked out all the problems.

was that the red one?


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_
was that the red one?

Its the red 2 door 87 jetta. Its going back really soon.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (02gli24v)*

yeah that red mk2 jetta is pretty bananaz ... when i looked at it i was like







damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_i
i was there last wednesday and saw your car in the parking lot (herbehop europlate), all i have to say is, THAT THING IS SICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_yeah that red mk2 jetta is pretty bananaz ... when i looked at it i was like







damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Thanks very much...its my pride and joy. Cant wait to have it all done up for next show season. They got their work cut out for em this winter.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (02gli24v)*

haha indeed, i may go back for a larger fuel setup for 500hp range... but i wanna go ide body first for the show season so will see what happens... ill have some video footage up soon for all of you guys enjoyment!


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

I think I'm gunna have to go down there and talk with these guys see if I can get myself a job and learn a thing or two... esp. since I do live in the same town...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti a2 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (Smokey the Bandit)*

sleepers is a great shop my big turbo passat that Momentum messed up and never ran rite and spent more time on a tow truck then on the road is going to sleepers to get cleaned up and done rite. plz safe your car money and time and use sleepers not *Momentum *


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

I stopped in to the new KMD this week to check it out... their new location is not bad and they are still getting the kinks worked out with the new place. I know that they hired some new tec guys and you may have a different experience with their new shop.. don't count them out when you are thinking about doing a big turbo... 
also I was talking to one of the owners (who is very knowledgeable) and he seemed very trustworthy and smart. 
This is not to say that i would probably trust a shop that has built their name such as AWE tuning even more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*

if your knowledgable guy the "owner" is danny.... hes a piece of crap. All they are is a expensive install shop, and nothing more. There A RIP-OFF. $8,000 for a turbo install with all parts provided and returning the car not even running. PLEASE, anyone who's dumb enough to bring there car to kmd after this post is a complete retard.


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_if your knowledgable guy the "owner" is danny.... hes a piece of crap. All they are is a expensive install shop, and nothing more. There A RIP-OFF. $8,000 for a turbo install with all parts provided and returning the car not even running. PLEASE, anyone who's dumb enough to bring there car to kmd after this post is a complete retard.


curious.. what is your exact set up?


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*

look at the bigining of the post and you'll see


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Vrich6)*

bump


----------

